# TV2 Output Issue: New 42" HDTV



## rj10000_99 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just set up a few hours ago a new Toshiba 42" HDTV (720p) to replace a 27" Toshiba SDTV. I am using a VIP 222, TV2 output (I have another Toshiba 720p on TV1, HDMI, works perfectly). I used to use a cable signal booster on the 27" SDTV (long run from the VIP to the SDTV) and the picture quality was great. 

On the new HDTV, using the same exact setup / cabling (with and without the signal booster), about every 10-20 seconds there is a blue flash across a portion of the screen. I tried multiple channels (HD, non-HD), same issue. 

I'm trying to isolate this issue to be either the new HDTV, poor cabling, or bad TV2 output to an HDTV. My gut says it's not the new HDTV hardware itself per se as I hooked up an external DVD player, no blue flashes. The odd part is I was going into some of the Dish menus (the downloadable ones, i.e. customer service) and I did not get any flashes on those screens. As soon as I got back to the "main" blue menu or the TV stations the flashes started again. 

A few questions:

a) Is pushing the TV2 SD signal to the new HDTV simply not a viable option? Is the HDTV working too hard to overcompensate for the SD signal? Is anyone else doing this with no issues (i.e. I just have a poor SD signal processor in the Toshiba)? I tried turning on/off some of the new HDTV video functions (i.e. MPEG correction), no luck. The picture quality excluding the blue flashes is actually good considering it's an SD signal. I also tried switching the output from the VIP from cable to antenna, different output channels, no luck. 

b) To try to diagnose the problem, I'm going to temporarily move the VIP 222 to the new HDTV and hook it up through both HDMI and coax trying both TV1 and TV2 to see the picture quality. The cabling run from the satellite to the VIP box would be very long (200 feet). If the picture quality is excellent, 1) can I get a second VIP HD box from Dish (I saw varying responses in the forums, looking for the cheapest HD option with minimal hassle from Dish, 7 more months under contract) and 2) can you split the cabling from the sattelite dishes into two VIP boxes?

c) If I have the same picture issue doing (b) above I'm going to resort to unmounting the new HDTV from the wall and hooking it up to the "good" current HDTV setup trying both TV1 and TV2. Assuming this isolates the problem to cabling, is a 200 foot run between the VIP and the new HDTV too long? Is there a better signal booster out there (I got a $20 one from Home Depot....). 

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Try hooking up an OTA antenna of some sort to the new HDTV and see if the blue flash problem remains. You're pretty much wasting your time testing with line level sources now that you've established that they all work.

Have you tried changing channels?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As harsh stated, what you're trying to determine is if the internal tuner on the new TV is working properly. Testing the other inputs won't tell you anything (since you've already determined that there is no problem using them), so you need to try other sources that put out signal to the tuner.

A VCR, a DVD player using an RF modulator, an off-air antenna in ANALOG mode, etc. is what you need to be trying.

In the end, though, I'm pretty sure you'd be better of with 2 ViP211s than a 222.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

IIP said:


> In the end, though, I'm pretty sure you'd be better of with 2 ViP211s than a 222.


A pair of ViP222's in single mode would be the hot ticket. As long as you can connect both to a phone line your monthly bill would be the same as having two ViP211's. You'll be gaining PIP, and tuner swapping ability.


----------



## rj10000_99 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I am going to stump some people with what I found:

a) I ended up unmounting the new HDTV and hooked it up to the TV2 output where the VIP box is to test the theory that the cabling length was too long. Still flashing issue. The flashing occurs every 9 seconds like clockwork (once I figured that out it became even more annoying).

b) I hooked up the "old" HDTV to the TV2 output, no flashing problems at all. That led me to believe that this was a TV problem with the RF input on the new HDTV, but....

c) I hooked up a DVD player through an RF modulator to the RF input on the new HDTV, no flashing problem......the TV2 output hooked up through the pass-through RF input on the RF modulator still resulted in the flashing.

So I narrowed the problem down to the fact that the new HDTV does not like the signal it is getting from the VIP TV2 output. The new HDTV (June 2008 manufacture date) is a Toshiba but not a REGZA, the "old" HDTV (October 2007 manfuacture date) is a REGZA. I tried all sorts of different settings with the new HDTV, no luck. I'm going to search the net to see if there are hidden menus that may help fix it but I'm not betting on it. Maybe the REGZA has better SD signal processing? 

And to top it all off, I called Dish to ask about getting a second VIP receiver so I can get HD on the new HDTV (which worked fine, I tested the new HDTV through the VIP HDMI when I moved the new HDTV). I was on hold for three minutes and they said "please contact a sattelite retailer." I said "so I cannot get Dish Network equipment from Dish Network" and they said "yes". I was about to respond "Cablevision has no problem providing extra receivers to paying customers...." but I was at work and just ended the call. I was afraid of a dumb response like this from Dish based on other people's posts. I did find receivers on the net in short order, but talk about poor customer service.

My next step is to call Dish, have the repair person come out and see what he/she can do (if anything); I wonder if they have the authority to provide a second VIP receiver if the original receiver has an issue with the TV2 output/ compatibility with the HDTV.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

rj10000_99 said:


> And to top it all off, I called Dish to ask about getting a second VIP receiver so I can get HD on the new HDTV (which worked fine, I tested the new HDTV through the VIP HDMI when I moved the new HDTV). I was on hold for three minutes and they said "please contact a sattelite retailer." I said "so I cannot get Dish Network equipment from Dish Network" and they said "yes". I was about to respond "Cablevision has no problem providing extra receivers to paying customers...." but I was at work and just ended the call. I was afraid of a dumb response like this from Dish based on other people's posts. I did find receivers on the net in short order, but talk about poor customer service.
> 
> My next step is to call Dish, have the repair person come out and see what he/she can do (if anything); I wonder if they have the authority to provide a second VIP receiver if the original receiver has an issue with the TV2 output/ compatibility with the HDTV.


That is pretty ****ed up about DISH's policies on issueing equipment. That's an issue that we may have to face when my dad finally buys an HDTV for the other two rooms. Currently, I have the only HD set in the house in my bedroom. (42" Sharp AQUOS).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

rj10000_99 said:


> And to top it all off, I called Dish to ask about getting a second VIP receiver so I can get HD on the new HDTV (which worked fine, I tested the new HDTV through the VIP HDMI when I moved the new HDTV). I was on hold for three minutes and they said "please contact a sattelite retailer." I said "so I cannot get Dish Network equipment from Dish Network" and they said "yes".


The real problem is that they didn't explain their lease policy to you, which is: you can only lease receivers for up to 4 TVs (and dual-output receivers count as 2 whether or not you use them that way). You get a *significant* discount on those leased receivers (most folks pay nothing) compared to retail price, but that discount is limited, with 4 TVs being one of those limits.

To go beyond 4 TVs, you must purchase any additional receivers at retail price, and you will own that receiver. You are also responsible for any costs for getting your owned receivers connected, so any dishes, LNBs, switches, and installation costs are yours. This is why Dish customers rarely have more than 4 TVs.



> My next step is to call Dish, have the repair person come out and see what he/she can do (if anything); I wonder if they have the authority to provide a second VIP receiver if the original receiver has an issue with the TV2 output/ compatibility with the HDTV.


The only thing the tech will be able to do is change out the receiver for the same type. If you want an upgrade, you must call Dish and have an upgrade work order created (and pay any upgrade fee). Upgrading beyond 4 tuners means a retail purchase.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

You can purchase through Dish too, and get them installed, install for those is only $49.00 on top of the purchase cost, and includes any switching equipment needed (this applies only to VIP receivers) ; At least, I seem to remember that. I will double-check on that for sure.


----------



## rj10000_99 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies. I called Dish and received a completely different response from the last person I spoke to. They are going to install a second receiver for the HDTV, there is a $7/month fee for the second receiver. This is very reasonable to me (a much better response than the first time I called). I only had one receiver so I'm not sure why the original cusotmer service rep. I spoke to gave me such a hard time if the policy is that a customer can have four lines before having to buy new equipment.

It's still a mystery why the TV2 output wasn't compatible with the new HDTV. If anyone else has a similar problem please let me know.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rj10000_99 said:


> It's still a mystery why the TV2 output wasn't compatible with the new HDTV.


Have you contemplated that the TV might be defective?


----------



## rj10000_99 (Sep 21, 2008)

harsh said:


> Have you contemplated that the TV might be defective?


Yes. However, everything else I played through the TV worked perfectly (VIP through HDMI, DVD player through RF, DVD player through composite cables). To top it off, the DISH customer service menus played fine through the set (no flickering). It's only when it was broadcasting TV stations that the screen flickered every 9 seconds. Again I come back to the signal coming out of the TV2 output. Maybe the DISH TV signal is too compressed? The TV has a hard time with the DISH TV signal?

I guess it will remain a mystery, definitely looking forward to a nice HD HDMI hookup tomorrow. I'm assuming not too many people are hooking up HDTV's through to TV2 output so maybe it's not a known/common issue? If I get a new VIP 222 tomorrow I'll try the TV2 output on that just for kicks.


----------

